# Perdido Key



## porkchopcb (Mar 17, 2011)

Happy 4th of July everyone! I've never been gigging before so I need some of y'alls expertise. Where is a good place to go around Perdido Key?


----------



## Bevo (Jun 5, 2011)

I live about 5minutes from NAS Backgate, I've been looking to. I went to a couple spots. One near the the Perdido Bridge on the left side. Havent gotten anything yet there. Been there twice been skunked, but it was slightly windy for walking. Getting a kayak soon so I can go out on the island shore where theres a bit more protection. May try a couple more spots this week weather permitting. If I decide to go I will PM you on here if you wanna hit up with me.


----------



## porkchopcb (Mar 17, 2011)

I live pretty close to Big Lagoon Park. I work nights, but will probably get off early Thursday. I have another Kayak if you want to try it out before you buy one.


----------

